# Suche gute Gaming Maus bis 50€ Schnurlos



## jonelus (2. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,

meine alte maus stört einfach nur mit dem Kabel und so.

Jetzt will ich mir eine neue Kaufen bis 50&#8364;

Mich würde intressieren was ihr so habt um wie die in der Hand liegt


Ich habe auch schon eine gefunden die ich recht ansprechend finde:

Logitech Anywhere MX Maus schnurlos schwarz

Was haltet ihr von der ist jetzt nicht genau eine Gaming Maus aber was würdet ihr euch Kaufen?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2017)

Also das "Gaming"-Gedöns ist in erster Linie Marketing für Geldscheffelei.

Ich verwende die M560 und kann mit der problemlos zocken. Sie ist kabellos, liegt gut in der Hand und wäre auch noch innerhalb des Budgets.

https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-M560-schnurlos-Maus-schwarz/dp/B00ENAMNKI


----------



## painschkes (2. Dezember 2017)

Die MX Anywhere ist keine Gaming-Maus - würde entweder ein wenig dein Budget nach oben schrauben und die Logitech G602 kaufen oder aber doch zu einer kabelgebundenen Maus greifen - wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, welche Griffart du benutzt.

 

Du kannst du ja mal hier einen Überblick verschaffen.


----------



## ZAM (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin Fan der Roccat Kone-Reihe. Hatte erst die XTD, jetzt die neue Aimo. Schnell, geiles Handling, passt perfekt in die Hand, genug Buttons mit präzisem Anschlag, optisch Geschmackssache ^^

Bei Gaming-Mäusen muss man leider schon am Budget nach oben schrauben. Sinnvoll wär noch die Info, ob der Einsatz nur für MMORPGs oder alles gedacht ist.


----------



## UlrichG (10. Januar 2018)

Je nach welche Spiele du spielst, davon lohnt man sich anknüpfen. Wenn du in einem dynamischen Shooter spielst, dann solltest du auf die Mäuse von Razer achten, wenn die Simulatoren, dann jede Maus, die viele Funktionstasten hat. Ich, zum Beispiel, hab die Maus Logitech G903 Wireless. Sie ist kabellos, aber kostet etwa 140 Euro. Besser spar etwas Geld und kauf eine hochwertige langlebige Maus- Ich empfehle dir noch hier rescherschieren:  https://www.bestadvisor.de/gaming-mouse. Ich fand hier meine Maus.


----------



## tripmeup (12. Januar 2018)

Uff, naja der Betrag ist aber auch nicht ohne kann ich nur sagen, aber nun ja, du hast schon auch Recht, wenn man bedenkt wie viel man denn spielt und man will ja auch keine Sehnenscheideentzüdnug haben auf lange sicht gesehen, man sagt ja auch immer: wer denn billig kauft der kauft doppelt! Trifft leider in den meisten Fällen zu. Hmm aber etwas günstiger fände ich auch gut, ich bin nämlich auch gerade auf der Suche - wenn also jemand weitere Tipps hat, dann gerne her mit den Erfahrungen!


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2018)

Hab 'ne Logitech G502. Bin absolut zufrieden.

 

https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G502-Gaming-Proteus-Spectrum-Anpassung-11-programmierbaren/dp/B019DVCW3E/


----------

